
How to Intercept HTTP/S Traffic in 2 Minutes or Less - benjaminfox
https://blog.cloudmiddleman.com/how-to-start-debugging-http-s-traffic-in-2-minutes-74f0a2d0aefe
======
neeksHN
I wish SaaS companies (not just Cloud Middleman) would learn that developers
will not adopt their products if they don't have source access.

This product could have easily been FOSS with it's pricing model based
exclusively on support/hosting.

~~~
benjaminfox
Thanks for the feedback - so far this hasn't been a barrier to our adoption,
but we may provide source access as part of an enterprise package. Do you have
some examples of SaaS companies that have succeeded with the model you
suggest?

